# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  NCT - Patiententag 2010 am 13. März - Krebs was tun ? - Antworten auf Patientenfragen

## Pinguin

Hallo Forumsfreunde, bitte, entnehmt* dieser* ausführlichen Darstellung nähere Einzelheiten zu dem schon legendären Patiententag am 13. März getragen vom DKFZ, dem Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg, der Thoraxklinik Heidelberg und der Deutschen Krebshilfe.

*"Kreativität: Man muss nicht immer da anknüpfen, wo man den Faden verloren hat, sondern auch mal etwas Neues einfädeln."* 
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## Pinguin

*Hohe Besucherfrequenz*

Vom Veranstalter konnte ich in Erfahrung bringen, dass sich etwas mehr als 600 Personen, wie erwünscht, angemeldet hatten und dann doch wohl weit über 800 Interessenten kamen. Unsere SHG-Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar war gleich mit drei Mitgliedern auf einem großzügig aufgebauten Stand vertreten. Hansjörg Burger durfte sich einmal mehr unentwegt den Fragen zahlreicher Besucher beiderlei Geschlechts stellen. Trotz des enormen Andranges kam jeder Besucher auch in den kostenlosen Genuß eines warmen Mittagsessens und konnte von einem leckeren Kuchenangebot auswählen sowie das umfangreiche Getränkeangebot ausgiebig in Anspruch nehmen.
Nicht bei allen Vorträgen hatte ich vor, dabei zu sein. Einen imponierenden Einstand gab Frau Prof. Dr. Cornelia Ulrich, die auch den Vorsitz für das am Vormittag statt gefundene Vortragsprogramm hatte, mit ihrem Vortrag "Krebspräventation für (wieder) Gesunde" Neben der Frage "was verursacht Krebs" ging es natürlich auch um "Wie verhindert man Krebs" Für aufgeklärte Patienten enthielten die Antworten hierauf naturgemäß all die Hinweise wie Rauchen, Übergewicht, falsche Ernährung, Alkohol etc. und dann eben viel Gemüse und Obst zu essen, sich ausreichend zu bewegen, nicht zu rauchen, Sport zu treiben, unnötige Medikamente zu vermeiden etc. 
Zum Thema Prävalenz erfuhr man, es gäbe weltweit 318 Millionen Menschen, die man als adipös, also fettleibig, bezeichen müsste, und in Deutschland leben minimal 4 Millionen Personen mit Krebs.
Das Besondere an dem von mir bevorzugten Vortrag des Strahlen-Therapeuten schlechthin, nämlich Prof. Dr. Jürgen Debus unter der Überschrift "Wann und wie hilft eine Bestrahlung?", war die Schlichtheit der Präsentation nicht nur in Worten, sondern auch in einer fehlenden großflächigen Einblendung von Folientafeln. Das, was er sagte, hatte alles Hand und Fuß und konnte auch von Besuchern verstanden werden, die weniger gut mit dem Thema Radiatio vertraut waren. 
Es ging um Strahlentherapie und Radioonkologie - siehe auch* hier:* 

Die Wirkung der Bestrahlung dient der Zerstörung der Teilungsfähigkeit der Tumorzellen.
Die Dosis 1 Gray (Gy) entspricht der Erwärmung auf 0.0001 C. Das Knochenmark reagiert besondern empfindlich auf Bestrahlung, die Haut liegt im Mittelbereich und das Hirn ist unempfindlich. Er sprach von 150 000 Patienten jährlich, die mit dem Ziel eines kurativen Ergebnisses adjuvant bestrahlt wurden. Man unterscheidet adjuvante, also nach Ektomie, neoadjuvante, also vor der Ektomie und definitiv, also allein in Kombination mit Chemo, mit Induktions oder Konsolidierungs-Chemotherapie. Die Zielvolumenbestimmung erfolgt durch PET/CT. Aufgabe des Strahlentherapeuten: "Treffe ein unsichtbares Ziel mit unsichtbarem Instrument" Oberster Grundsatz für alle Bestrahlungen ist der Erhalt der Funktion z.B. eines Schließmuskels, Kehlkopfes, Speiseröhre oder Extremitäten. Es existiert weder ausbestrahlt noch ausbehandelt; auch im Rückfall, auch nach Vorbestrahlung.
Er schloß mit dem berühmten "Bob I`ve got cancer", siehe auch* hier* 
und *diese* Beschreibung und* diese Schilderung*
P.S: Der neue blaue Ratgeber Nr. 17 zum Prostatakrebs umfasst mittlerweile 114 Seiten. Die Patienteninformation zum Thema Früherkennung beim Prostatakarzinom des BPS mit einem kleinen Glossar liegt gedruckt vor und lag am Stand der SHG-Rhein-Neckar in Heidelberg zur Mitnahme aus. Ebenfalls kostenlos abzufordern bei der DKG "Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft" unter www.krebsgesellschaft.de bzw. service@krebsgesellschaft.de
der evidenzbasierte Patientenratgeber zur S3-Leitlinie Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms.
Es lag eine Broschüre in Form eines Wörterbuches von der Deutschen Leukämie- und Lymphom-Hilfe aus, das sehr viele Stichwörter enthält, wie zum Beispiel "Yamshidi-Nadel, nämlich eine Biopsienadel, die zur Gewinnung von Knochenmark dient (Knochenmarkbiopsie), also etwas für Wolfhards Schlagwortliste zur Ergänzung.

*"Manch einer, der vor der Versuchung flieht, hofft doch heimlich, dass sie ihn einholt."* 
(Giovanni Guareschi)

----------

